# What would you do if a girl invite you to her house?



## haipro2001 (May 1, 2017)

I'm 16 years old and single. 2 days ago a girl of same age invited me to her house to eat lunch she cooked. Her parents will be away. We've known each other for just a week. We are not dating. I haven't accepted her invite yet. I'm too shy. What would you do if you were me???? :'(
Sorry for my stupid english.


----------



## Hayleia (May 1, 2017)

Go, see what happens, act accordingly. Maybe she wants sex. Maybe she just wants to eat with you and remain friends only. You seem like you don't know, but there's no reason why we would know better.


----------



## haipro2001 (May 1, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> Go, see what happens, act accordingly. Maybe she wants sex. Maybe she just wants to eat with you and remain friends only. You seem like you don't know, but there's no reason why we would know better.


I'm too shy to go :'(


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2017)

Just go and spend some time with your new friend. Nothing to worry really.


----------



## haipro2001 (May 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Just go and spend some time with your new friend. Nothing to worry really.


But she's a girl ... and i'm too shy. I also don't know what's she planning?


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2017)

If you do decide to hangout with her, just be a decent and respectful person.


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> But she's a girl ... and i'm too shy. I also don't know what's she planning?





haipro2001 said:


> 2 days ago a girl of same age invited me to her house to eat lunch she cooked.


Honestly I believe you are worrying a bit too much


----------



## Hayleia (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I'm too shy to go :'(


But you want to go. Otherwise you would not have made this thread. So just accept her invite. Then you'll be forced to go because you'll be too shy to cancel.
And just remain yourself. Don't suppose she wants to be more than friends. If she wants that, you'll see it*, but don't react to no action.

*jk maybe you won't see shit but it's better to not make a step in the right direction than to make one in the wrong one.


----------



## Chary (May 1, 2017)

Oh, _boy_. This is gonna be a good thread to read in the morning. *grabs popcorn
*
Seriously, though, she likely just wants to hang out with a new friend. Just because she's a girl doesn't mean she's some alien creature waiting to plot your untimely demise. No need to worry about it. If something more _does _happen, well hey, bonus. But you shouldn't go into that invite expecting any more than a nice lunch with a _friend_.


----------



## Vipera (May 1, 2017)

Sometimes I'm glad I'm not a chick otherwise people would open threads on videogame forums whenever I invite them over for a coffee.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 1, 2017)

Go? I must admit that I can be shy sometimes, and would rely on some topic of discussion that I can totally get into, like movies. So, rather than wait for that to start, how about, if it gets too silent and awkward, start up a topic. Lunch, how about asking what food she likes to eat, what she likes to cook. If you ever cooked and sucked at it, that'd be an opportunity to share laughs. I'm not an expert at this, at all, but it really doesn't hurt to find something to talk about. Talking and eye contact works the best.

Sigh, I was tempted to make a dirty joke about this topic, but I took this seriously instead, surprising.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

Bring a condom just to be safe but she probably just wants to be friends. Don't expect to spend the afternoon in her bedroom.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2017)

Dude!_ Free food! _Get your ass over there.


----------



## DBlaze (May 1, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> Go, see what happens, act accordingly. Maybe she wants sex. Maybe she just wants to eat with you and remain friends only. You seem like you don't know, but there's no reason why we would know better.


"Maybe she wants sex"
I was already thinking that someone would post that, but I didn't expect it to be the first post, jesus christ.
Here's a pro-tip: If a girl, or guy for that matter, wants to have sex with you while only knowing you for such a short period of time, that should be a massive red flag for anyone.

To OP: Just go there, hang out, do stuff friends do and have a good time.

I'm not sure what I expected other than "DUDE, GIRL INVITED YOU HOME SHE WANTS TO FUCK!". Gaming related forums never cease to meet my expectations when it comes to this.


----------



## Hayleia (May 1, 2017)

DBlaze said:


> "Maybe she wants sex"
> I was already thinking that someone would post that, but I didn't expect it to be the first post, jesus christ.
> Here's a pro-tip: If a girl, or guy for that matter, wants to have sex with you while only knowing you for such a short period of time, that should be a massive red flag for anyone.
> 
> ...


You did not get my post then. On the contrary, I was telling the OP that there was no reason to think she wanted sex. So there was no reason to be all like "what do I do? I'm doomed" and make a topic on a gaming forum. Just go without any expectations because there was not "I want sex" on the paper.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

DBlaze said:


> "I'm not sure what I expected other than "DUDE, GIRL INVITED YOU HOME SHE WANTS TO FUCK!". Gaming related forums never cease to meet my expectations when it comes to this.


There was one time when a girl I met online invited me to her city and I strongly suspected she wanted sex. But this was the "fool's mate"; a girl who poses no challenge and just wants to get laid. I don't think she was trying to scam me or sell me as a slave because she was annoying as hell, she didn't have the charisma necessary to be a con artist. I'll never know what would have happened between us because she was so annoying I cut off all contact with her.

Every other time a girl has invited me to see her sex was not on her mind.


----------



## NoNAND (May 1, 2017)

Lol nobody would invite me.


----------



## smf (May 1, 2017)

Say yes, or you'll regret it. Then act as if your and her parents, grand parents, brothers and sisters, teachers, police etc are there.


----------



## Bimmel (May 1, 2017)

She don't want to have sex with you.

Just relax, eat, and enjoy the time with her. :-)


----------



## haipro2001 (May 1, 2017)

smf said:


> as





NoNAND said:


> Lol nobody would invite me.


I've been always thinking like that. I was just a useless dude........ ... ...



Veho said:


> Dude!_ Free food! _Get your ass over there.


But she also invited me to watch SAO movie with her at the cinema 2 weeks later. I'm gonna have to pay the tickets.
_overpriced food!_


----------



## Vipera (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I've been always thinking like that. I was just a useless dude........ ... ...
> 
> 
> But she also invited me to watch SAO movie with her at the cinema 2 weeks later. I'm gonna have to pay the tickets.
> _overpiced food!_


That explains everything. Chick's a golddigger yo


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 1, 2017)

#ballsdeep


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> But she also invited me to watch SAO movie with her at the cinema 2 weeks later. *I'm gonna have to pay the tickets.*


Did she say this outright, or is it just customary where you live and you're assuming it? 

So she invited you over for dinner, _and_ to the movies? I think she likes you


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

No girl would want me, no girl would look at me.
They just either say 3 or 2 words [Usually, Hi/Hello/How are you?]
If she invited me, i would be skeptical. It's not a common thing for me, it's a very rare occurrence, lol.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 1, 2017)

Don't go. Girls are gross.


----------



## haipro2001 (May 1, 2017)

Veho said:


> Did she say this outright, or is it just customary where you live and you're assuming it?
> 
> So she invited you over for dinner, _and_ to the movies? I think she likes you



It's not customary. She really invited me. Even my friends rarely invite me to movie. Tickets cost same as in the US. But people here aren't  rich as people in the US. 
We've only met once for a short time. Idk if she likes me.



Felek666 said:


> No girl would want me, no girl would look at me.
> They just either say 3 or 2 words [Usually, Hi/Hello/How are you?]
> If she invited me, i would be skeptical. It's not a common thing for me, it's a very rare occurrence, lol.



Just 1 week ago i was still thinking like you


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2017)

The amount of times girls invited me to their house...
Should've asked money for it.

Anyway just go, get the food, have some fun n get out?


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> The amount of times girls invited me to their house...
> Should've asked money for it.
> 
> Anyway just go, get the food, have some fun n get out?


Girls aren't toys, they're not your sex dolls :<


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Girls aren't toys, they're not your sex dolls :<



Thank fuck their not.
No, I'm a sextoy for boys.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 1, 2017)

Here's what you should do, inform your parents where you're going or anyone close to you just to be safe in case she's a murdering psycho. 

On a serious note, just go and maybe you'll be having a great time of your life. Carpe diem.


----------



## haipro2001 (May 1, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Girls aren't toys, they're not your sex dolls :<


Nice shoot. Especially the girl I'm talking about.  She's an excellent student. She get A+ in most tests. I don't think she could be something that make $$$ from $%^. She might be interested in me because I sleep in class all time ?


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> Nice shoot. Especially the girl I'm talking about.  She's an excellent student. She get A+ in most tests. I don't think she could be something that make $$$ from $%^. She might be interested in my because I sleep in class all time ?


"A+" Holy shit, i wish i had that good grades. Also, you never know, she might be doing worse stuff. Appearance =/= character


----------



## mustafag32g (May 1, 2017)

Be careful she might be trying to jump your a** and eat your flesh... One can never be too sure...


Just kidding... Go say Hi man. This is a great opportunity for you to get to know her better and at the same time it also helps developing you into becoming a great gentle man. Remember its not about se* its about getting to know her better and overcoming your fear.... 

Dont be afraid, you can do this.. I mean she is probably just as shy as you are


----------



## GamerUnity (May 1, 2017)

Just go. If you didn't cancel it and still didn't go, you'll only make it seem like an insult.

The choice is still yours to make, so either way, be respectful.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 1, 2017)

You should go, OP. You're 16 years old, time to level up a bit.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> It's not customary. She really invited me. Even my friends rarely invite me to movie. Tickets cost same as in the US. But people here aren't  rich as people in the US.


No, I mean is it customary that you, the guy, pay for both tickets? You said you would be paying for the tickets. If _she_ invited _you_, she should at least pay for her own ticket?


----------



## SG6000 (May 1, 2017)

Try and keep your nerves in check - chances are she wants to get to know her new friend a bit better. Once you're there your nerves might even melt away. Try not to over think and expect anything. If you're a respectful guest nothing will go wrong.


----------



## Salfay (May 1, 2017)

I think you have 2 possibility:
- Accept it and come to her house. Maybe she just wants to see someone and got a new friend (has she a lot of friends ?). If she wants... you know what i mean , you just have to refuse XD
- Refuse it, however, she can be sad or angry because of that.

Personaly, i'd prefer refuse. Why ? Cause i'm too shy, but if you're like me, you'll regret it years later...


----------



## EthanAddict (May 1, 2017)

Just go and don't do anything stupid if you are worried on trying to give her a good impression...


----------



## Kourin (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I've been always thinking like that. I was just a useless dude........ ... ...
> 
> 
> But she also invited me to watch SAO movie with her at the cinema 2 weeks later. I'm gonna have to pay the tickets.
> _overpriced food!_


Ah, she gets you in with the free food but if you want the date DLC you gotta pay extra.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

Kourin said:


> Ah, she gets you in with the free food but if you want the date DLC you gotta pay extra.


Bang DLC is also overpriced :/


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I'm 16 years old and single. 2 days ago a girl of same age invited me to her house to eat lunch she cooked. Her parents will be away. We've known each other for just a week. We are not dating. I haven't accepted her invite yet. I'm too shy. What would you do if you were me???? :'(
> Sorry for my stupid english.



What ? Oh, you are 16 years old. You have a lot to learn. Interesting... Anyway, I would be friend with her and no feeling about her at all. She will be like a sister to me, thats it. Nothing more. Sex is not the answer. Many people have relationships are after the sex and forgot who they are and that relationship always lead to fail. Also, you need to look into your TRUE HEART for WHO YOU REALLY ARE.. Are you straight, gay, or bisexual ? That's the most important things. Do not following whoever date girls mean you should date girls only. You need to know who you are and happiness is a key.


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 1, 2017)

I would go, enjoy her company and treat her with the respect she deserves as a fellow human being.
Then again.. i am the product of a different generation.

now THIS is just priceless:


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 1, 2017)

Bust some Nuts (tis coming from a vurgin tho XD) 

i was never and will never be good with the ladies, sadly.
i just don't understand them i guess.

women are dangerous.


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 1, 2017)

You are the sorry sap that is going to be her guinea pig. Be prepared, because you might need to buy an iron stomach. You aren't her target, you are just the bystander that is going to get ruined.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (May 1, 2017)

KingpinSlim said:


> I would go, enjoy her company and treat her with the respect she deserves as a fellow human being.
> Then again.. i am the product of a different generation.


Who said this generation didn't had people like you? 

I would do the same tbh


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 1, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> Who said this generation didn't had people like you?
> 
> I would do the same tbh



I stand corrected then.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (May 1, 2017)

KingpinSlim said:


> I stand corrected then.


Huh? I'm surprised it's the first time in months I found myself clueless of what someone meant. (I'm not that perfect with English)

What did you mean by that?


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 1, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> Huh? I'm surprised it's the first time in months I found myself clueless of what someone meant. (I'm not that perfect with English)
> 
> What did you mean by that?



Just that, i guess, i was wrong then.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

Girls are weird creatures.
Most clever girls which i knew wanted to get information out of me and compromise me near others...
That might be not a case with you but be in your alert. Those sneaky little...


----------



## raphamotta (May 1, 2017)

Go and bring your video game with you. You can play Mario Kart 8 or other fun game with her.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 1, 2017)

Hayleia said:


> Go, see what happens, act accordingly. Maybe she wants sex. Maybe she just wants to eat with you and remain friends only. You seem like you don't know, but there's no reason why we would know better.



You are being ridiculous about "sex" in the sentence. Try to tell him without mention "sex" in the sentence. :/


----------



## Kingy (May 1, 2017)

I'd wake up.


----------



## Hayleia (May 1, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> You are being ridiculous about "sex" in the sentence. Try to tell him without mention "sex" in the sentence. :/


Now read this post http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-would-you-do-if-a-girl-invite-you-to-her-house.469357/#post-7281733


----------



## haipro2001 (May 1, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> What ? Oh, you are 16 years old. You have a lot to learn. Interesting... Anyway, I would be friend with her and no feeling about her at all. She will be like a sister to me, thats it. Nothing more. Sex is not the answer. Many people have relationships are after the sex and forgot who they are and that relationship always lead to fail. Also, you need to look into your TRUE HEART for WHO YOU REALLY ARE.. Are you straight, gay, or bisexual ? That's the most important things. Do not following whoever date girls mean you should date girls only. You need to know who you are and happiness is a key.


LGBT? Nah. I'm STRAIGHT male. Crossdressing is just my job.


raphamotta said:


> Go and bring your video game with you. You can play Mario Kart 8 or other fun game with her.



She doesn't have a game console.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 1, 2017)

Most likely she wants sex. If that's what you also want, make SURE to bring condoms that you purchase yourself; you can get them at most pharmacies and supermarkets. Do not believe it when she says "I'm on birth control" and do not accept any condoms that she may have. I don't know what the laws are like in Vietnam, but in the West, if you get a girl pregnant you become her slave for 18 years, sending her large portions of each paycheck you make.

Yes all of this sounds scary, but as long as you wear a condom and pull out you'll be fine. Have fun


----------



## Stephano (May 1, 2017)

From my experience, girls can be very weird. From a personal experience, My gf kept trying to weasel here way into my life. She would suggest we do stuff and "invite" herself to things i was doing. For several months, i had no idea she was hitting on me. It felt like it happened really fast too! My advise, just see what happens. Even if she is not romantically interested in you, its perfectly normal to have "girl friends." In fact, in high school, 95% of all the people i hung out with were girls. There is nothing abnormal about it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> LGBT? Nah. I'm STRAIGHT male. Crossdressing is just my job.



LOL. Straight ? Really ? ------> Crossdressing! Heh. *shrug*


----------



## Jao Chu (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I'm 16 years old and single. 2 days ago a girl of same age invited me to her house to eat lunch she cooked. Her parents will be away. We've known each other for just a week. We are not dating. I haven't accepted her invite yet. I'm too shy. What would you do if you were me???? :'(
> Sorry for my stupid english.



Sorry, anime girls aren't real, it's all in your head man.


----------



## digipimp75 (May 1, 2017)

maybe she's a serial killer, and wants to lure you over there so she can peel your skin off and make a new dress?


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

I mean, girls aren't that bad. Just treat her as you would when not round her house or whatever. Can't be_ that_ hard right?


----------



## anhminh (May 1, 2017)

Wait until she go out and try to stole her panties. There may not be a second chance so I would try to enjoy it while it last.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

GBATemp, he's 16 years old.
He will not fuck, are you high?


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> GBATemp, he's 16 years old.
> He will not fuck, are you high?


Most the Temp is a bunch of lewd fuckers, don't tell me your expected more?


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Most the Temp is a bunch of lewd fuckers, don't tell me your expected more?


I'm lewd but man, people should learn their limits @[email protected]


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I'm lewd but man, people should learn their limits @[email protected]


_Limits? What limits? Here? Pffft no._


----------



## Nirmonculus (May 1, 2017)

Social skills have really gone down over the years. 
No it's not sex. Don't tell me you don't know what consent is.
Also, just a reminder for people out there. If social skills, good manners, and right conduct aren't your forte.

10 Rape Prevention Rules
1. Don’t put drugs in women’s drinks.

2. When you see a woman walking by herself, leave her alone.

3. If you pull over to help a woman whose car has broken down, remember not to rape her.

4. If you are in an elevator and a women gets in, don’t rape her.

5. When you encounter a woman who is asleep, the safest course of action is to not rape her.

6. Never creep into a woman’s home through an unlocked door or window, or spring out at her from between parked cars, or rape her.

7. Remember, people go to the laundry room to do their laundry. Do not attempt to molest someone who is alone in a laundry room.

8. Use the Buddy System! If it is inconvenient for you to stop yourself from raping women, ask a trusted friend to accompany you at all times.

9. Carry a rape whistle. If you find that you are about to rape someone, blow the whistle until someone comes to stop you.

10. Dont forget: Honesty is the best policy. When asking a woman out on a date, don’t pretend that you are interested in her as a person; tell her straight up that you expect to be raping her later. If you don’t communicate your intentions, the woman may take it as a sign that you do not plan to rape her.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 1, 2017)

*grabs popcorn*
sorry dude i am very shy too, i never had a girl so idk what to do XD


----------



## Haloman800 (May 1, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Can't be_ that_ hard right?


Him being alone with a girl, I think it's going to be pretty hard :^)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 1, 2017)

Well... what a wonderful way to wake up on monday morning. O_O

Okay, so you too shy? Then call her and tell her you too shy, then see what happens. Still you better tell her something if you aren't going, last thing you wanna do is piss off a woman. Especially if she know where you live. If you do go, be your self, and no monkey business. 

First should i even bother asking? Why you shy anyway? Get your head straight and figure it out, you been invited to eat, if it was planned then this isn't a issue, more importanlly, does your or her parents know anything about it? If not, you shouldn't even be consider going. 

You can least ask her why she invited you when her parents are there, maybe she want someone to taste her food, or just be nice. You can least try to understand things a bit more, it be less reason to be shy, by the way it seems you feel like something more is gonna happen than was discussed. So if that what it is, your just preemptively thinking more of something that isn't. 



vinstage said:


> I mean, girls aren't that bad. Just treat her as you would when not round her house or whatever. Can't be_ that_ hard right?


Probably golden advice I couldn't say better if i wanted to.


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

Haloman800 said:


> Him being alone with a girl, I think it's going to be pretty hard :^)


Maybe, but if it is how said, *friends*, then it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

Nirmonculus said:


> Social skills have really gone down over the years.
> No it's not sex. Don't tell me you don't know what consent is.
> Also, just a reminder for people out there. If social skills, good manners, and right conduct aren't your forte.
> 
> ...


What the actual fuck are you talking about? *facepalm*


----------



## jmhannz (May 1, 2017)

Whatever happens, let it happen. Keep this thread updated !


----------



## Lightyose (May 1, 2017)

Girls who cook are the best. I say you should go and have your friendship grow even more. She could be your close and best friend.


----------



## LuieLama (May 1, 2017)

Step 1: Ask for ID, just to make sure that she is a real grill
Step 2: cook for her 
Step 3: when she wants some fuk don't ask for anal
Step 4:?????? 
Step 5: profit


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 1, 2017)

LuieLama said:


> Step 1: Ask for ID, just to make sure that she is a real grill
> Step 2: cook for her
> Step 3: when she wants some fuk don't ask for anal
> Step 4:??????
> Step 5: profit


Just, no


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2017)

Chary said:


> Oh, _boy_. This is gonna be a good thread to read in the morning. *grabs popcorn*


You're evil!

munch munch
Oh, salty popcorn!


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 1, 2017)

I wonder if this thread will get blog'd/EoF'd


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 1, 2017)

I'd say, just be you. She's probably nervous, as well. I used to chill with three girls (because there's always a triangle)....long story short, we just drank (don't do it if you can't), watched TV, listened to music, cooked, and walked around. Besides, you never know, maybe she's scoping you for one of her friends who could become your wife in a few years?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I'd say, just be you. She's probably nervous, too. I used to chill with three girls (because there's always a triangle)....


That would be more of a quadrangle...
Unless you were one of the three girls.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I'm too shy to go :'(


I feel you there.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> That would be more of a quadrangle...



I meant girls chill in packs of three.


----------



## Flame (May 1, 2017)

They just wanna, they just wanna
They just wanna, they just wanna, girls
They just wanna, they just wanna, oh girls
Girls just want to have fun


if you dont go... i recommend that you stay home and wank. and do that for rest of your life. cause thats the only action you going to get.


----------



## Seriel (May 1, 2017)

What would you do if any friend of yours (Not necessarily female) invited you to their house?
Answered? Yeah now do that thing with this girl. Easy peasy.


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 1, 2017)

Two words: FREE FOOD! Go and hang out. Get feed yo!

Maybe you won't be quite as shy after too.


----------



## J-Machine (May 1, 2017)

just go eat the damn mac and cheese OP. You barely know her so obviously it's a casual encounter and that means a free meal. You think too much of things like gender and motive when the reality is face value has the answer and it's already been given to you.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 1, 2017)

1-Bring charcoal
2-Bring lighter
3-Bring meat
4-Prepare the grill
5-Put charcoal in the grill
6-light charcoal
7-Cook meat in the grill
8-Eat meat

Jokes aside, stay calm, be nice to her, maybe play some videogames if she's into that, and forget about it if she likes reggaeton.


----------



## Flame (May 1, 2017)

the thing i dont understand it can be very hard for a guy to ask a chick out.....

but for a girl to ask out a dude. it must of taken some real courage and guts.. and you going to turn her down.. wow.


dont twist too much of the knife in her heart and gut... okay?


----------



## felix.200 (May 1, 2017)

Just go. Make some jokes get her to laugh and have fun. You really can't go wrong. Don't worry just take the chance you got nothing to lose.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2017)

I would be asking more questions about etiquette, should you bring some dessert or drinks?


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> Crossdressing is just my job.


 now this is getting weird.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> now this is getting weird.


Has too put bread on the table.

Kinds of remember me of 3x3 eyes.
PS: I am too old for this shit.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I would be asking more questions about etiquette, should you bring some dessert or drinks?


Yes, actually he should bring at least something for her, if you want to make a good impression.


----------



## Lightyose (May 1, 2017)

Make sure she doesn't kill you tho.


----------



## G0R3Z (May 2, 2017)

Bring Wine and Condoms.


----------



## tbb043 (May 2, 2017)

Bring your Wii.


----------



## Benja81 (May 2, 2017)

Best thing you can do, go and just treat her like a friend. See what happens..


----------



## haipro2001 (May 2, 2017)

Veho said:


> No, I mean is it customary that you, the guy, pay for both tickets? You said you would be paying for the tickets. If _she_ invited _you_, she should at least pay for her own ticket?


I don't know. I rarely  went to somewhere other than school. I stay in room most time


anhminh said:


> Wait until she go out and try to stole her panties. There may not be a second chance so I would try to enjoy it while it last.


Perv!




*Update: *I accepted but she cancelled. Her mom is home today :'(
Now I just know that she also invited 3 EXs recently. So she was playing me after all :'( I'm so sad and disappointed :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 2, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I don't know. I rarely  went to somewhere other than school. I stay in room most time
> 
> Perv!
> 
> ...


Wow that is just fucked up


----------



## Lightyose (May 2, 2017)

Did you like her?


----------



## haipro2001 (May 2, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Did you like her?


I guess I started liking her since when she cancelled the date few hours ago


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 2, 2017)

rip :'v


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

Press F to pay respect, GBATemp.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Press F to pay respect, GBATemp.


help us please, how we date a girl


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> help us please, how we date a girl


It's simple you just need to click here to learn more.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It's simple you just need to click here to learn more.


but girls don't like me ;-;
help me


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 2, 2017)

Same thing I'd do if a man invited me to his house:
Take them up on the offer and do my best to be a good house-guest.


----------



## WeedZ (May 2, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I don't know. I rarely  went to somewhere other than school. I stay in room most time
> 
> Perv!
> 
> ...


She's not "playing you" if youre just in it to get laid. But you'd have to grow a pair for that.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> but girls don't like me ;-;
> help me


They don't like us.
Learn to be positive, you'll die as a virgin like me! What the fuck is wrong with me, lmao


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> They don't like us.
> Learn to be positive, you'll die as a virgin like me! What the fuck is wrong with me, lmao


we have eachother bby


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> we have eachother bby


I'll be your trap girl


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2017)

What have I learned from this thread.

Straighties immediately think the girl wants to have sex.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I'll be your trap girl


yeah please come here


----------



## SahierKHLover (May 2, 2017)

welp this was a fun thread wish all the best luck to OP with his relationship


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 2, 2017)

Women are not difficult to talk to once you realize they are just people.
Talking to people is easy.
Be calm, be pleasant, be courteous and when she talks, listen.
If talking to her is easy and you are enjoying it, you found the right one.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> welp this was a fun thread wish all the best luck to OP with his relationship


*nonexistent relationship


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> *nonexistent relationship


relationships needs to be hot sometimes e.e


----------



## SahierKHLover (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> *nonexistent relationship


hey you dont know I went from being in bed with a girl i knew (and had a crush on) to the point my mom came home before we could do anything "frisky"...and she never talked to me again


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> relationships needs to be hot sometimes e.e


cold relationships never work out :^)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SahierKHLover said:


> hey you dont know I went from being in bed with a girl i knew (and had a crush on) to the point my mom came home before we could do anything "frisky"...and she never talked to me again


Kick that "Mom" out of "your" house.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> cold relationships never work out :^)


yeah lets be hot, its better XD


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> yeah lets be hot, its better XD


lewd is even better tho


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 2, 2017)

Let it go.. he said she cancelled the date few hours ago. haipro, sorry to hear that. Now you know why teenagers are like that. They don't know better. Anyway, this thread need to stop now. Dont waste this page.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> lewd is even better tho


yeah now you said, lets be lewd then :/


----------



## depaul (May 2, 2017)

Blame me if you want but as a man I think she probably wanted to try s-e-x with you but since she sensed you were too reluctant she lost interest in you ... she probably lied to you about her mom part...

Believe it or not, Girls/Women want men to directly express their demand for s-e-x, but they never admit that...
If you want to get laid, be brave and ask your girl for it.
If not, there is no need to be alone with her in their house maybe a café is a better place for chat.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 2, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> It's simple you just need to click here to learn more.



I got a girlfriend now, thank you


----------



## Lightyose (May 3, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I guess I started liking her since when she cancelled the date few hours ago


It's just like when the previous girl I liked didn't respond if she likes me or not. Until recently, I found out she is using me for her benefits. So, yeah...


----------



## haipro2001 (May 3, 2017)

SahierKHLover said:


> welp this was a fun thread wish all the best luck to OP with his relationship





depaul said:


> Blame me if you want but as a man I think she probably wanted to try s-e-x with you but since she sensed you were too reluctant she lost interest in you ... she probably lied to you about her mom part...
> 
> Believe it or not, Girls/Women want men to directly express their demand for s-e-x, but they never admit that...
> If you want to get laid, be brave and ask your girl for it.
> If not, there is no need to be alone with her in their house maybe a café is a better place for chat.





 My spy friend reported that she was lying. She lied about the mom part.
I guess she lost interest on me because I failed the exam.

She got A+ and A most. Even B and better is rarely given in my school.
I got F- in 7 of 8 subjects and an unsigned A on Math.

Goddamit


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2017)

Man, that means she would bang if you got S xD
These type of bitches who think they're better than everyone.... (insert my perverted thoughs here)


----------



## SahierKHLover (May 3, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> My spy friend reported that she was lying. She lied about the mom part.
> I guess she lost interest on me because I failed the exam.
> 
> She got A+ and A most. Even B and better is rarely given in my school.
> ...


ay man sorry to hear you failed majort=ity of ou subjects I am sorry i hope you can some how make it up or maybe do WAY better next time (pray for me I have my geo test tomorrow HALP!!!)


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 3, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Man, that means she would bang if you got S xD
> These type of bitches who think they're better than everyone.... (insert my perverted thoughs here)


i hate bitches, and worst part, have a lot of them here :/


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 3, 2017)

What a dumb question.
Just go there if you want to, see what happens.

I've had many girls invite me over, we did what you would expect, talked, laughed, watched movies, played video-games.

Stop being so fucking thirsty, dude.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 3, 2017)

Simple answer: Go, eat food(TM), be satisfied, don't die.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 4, 2017)

depaul said:


> Blame me if you want but as a man I think she probably wanted to try s-e-x with you but since she sensed you were too reluctant she lost interest in you ... she probably lied to you about her mom part...
> 
> Believe it or not, Girls/Women want men to directly express their demand for s-e-x, but they never admit that...
> If you want to get laid, be brave and ask your girl for it.
> If not, there is no need to be alone with her in their house maybe a café is a better place for chat.



About the sex part, i really cant tell you anything (im not straight) from my own experience, but I do know that there's a shitton of horny girls out there, but they feel too embarrased to express it because of all the ''if you want sex you're a slut'' thing.

And yes, be brave but never get angry or worked up if the answer is no. And do tell her ''there's no problem if you dont want to''


----------



## netovsk (May 4, 2017)

I'd ask if she minds me taking my 3DS to avoid boredom.


----------



## linuxares (May 4, 2017)

netovsk said:


> I'd ask if she minds me taking my 3DS to avoid boredom.


Or you know, take the Switch and have some joy with the joycons?


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> My spy friend reported that she was lying. She lied about the mom part.
> I guess she lost interest on me because I failed the exam.
> 
> She got A+ and A most. Even B and better is rarely given in my school.
> ...


In that case you should put both gaming and girls aside for the time being and focus on getting your shit together. Game for maybe an hour a night or so but make catching up on school your priority.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 4, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> What have I learned from this thread.
> 
> Straighties immediately think the girl wants to have sex.


I beg to differ, gay guys did the same with me, constantly inviting me to their places, trying to wave their dick around my face.
Quite rude if you ask me.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2017)

EDIT: Someone please delete this post.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 4, 2017)

Moved back to forums?


----------



## andeers (May 4, 2017)

Go, it's the best you can do, even if you are too shy. In fact, it will help you!


----------



## DinohScene (May 4, 2017)

Yepi69 said:


> I beg to differ, gay guys did the same with me, constantly inviting me to their places, trying to wave their dick around my face.
> Quite rude if you ask me.



Old men? yeh that happens a lot.


----------



## haipro2001 (May 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Old men? yeh that happens a lot.


This world is not OK anymore...


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> This world is not OK anymore...


Since when has it ever been a good and peaceful world? :/


----------



## haipro2001 (May 6, 2017)

RoseyDreamy said:


> Since when has it ever been a good and peaceful world? :/


No. It's never been. You're right.


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> No. It's never been. You're right.


It never will be either. But we can certainly make the world a much better place than it is now.


----------



## haipro2001 (May 6, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> It never will be either. But we can certainly make the world a much better place than it is now.


It's more likely that the world will be worse


PS: I tried to invite that girl to Koe No Katachi. She accepted but started ignoring me...


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear that it didn't work out OP. The good thing is, you don't have to pay for dinner and can enjoy the SAO movie without being distracted


----------



## DinohScene (May 6, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> This world is not OK anymore...



Could be worse.

People inviting others over to rob them, to kill them, to eat them...

Welcome to Earth.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 6, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> My spy friend reported that she was lying. She lied about the mom part.
> I guess she lost interest on me because I failed the exam.
> 
> She got A+ and A most. Even B and better is rarely given in my school.
> ...



Then she is a faker and a coward. 

And you give too much of your personal information about your school grade. I wouldn't reveal that here. I would reveal that to my trust friend like best friend.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 6, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Then she is a faker and a coward.
> 
> And you give too much of your personal information about your school grade. I wouldn't reveal that here. I would reveal that to my trust friend like best friend.


also a girl would like by who you are and not your grades


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 6, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> It's more likely that the world will be worse
> 
> 
> PS: I tried to invite that girl to Koe No Katachi. She accepted but started ignoring me...



Wow.. again? Women must be weirdo! Jeez!


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 6, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> also a girl would like by who you are and not your grades



Precisely!


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> also a girl would like by who you are and not your grades


The girl is only doing what her instincts tell her to. How is a man meant to keep his family fed and secure if he doesn't have his shit together?


----------



## haipro2001 (May 9, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> The girl is only doing what her instincts tell her to. How is a man meant to keep his family fed and secure if he doesn't have his shit together?


EngSub?


----------



## angela18 (May 9, 2017)

She wants you to fix her CPU


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 9, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> EngSub?


I don't quite agree with that said, but the English is clear. What didn't you understand?


----------



## haipro2001 (May 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I don't quite agree with that said, but the English is clear. What didn't you understand?


the second sentences. My vocabulary is too bad


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 9, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> the second sentences. My vocabulary is too bad


He said:
The girl is only doing what her instincts tell her to. How is a man meant to keep his family fed and secure if he doesn't have his shit together?

Might translate to simpler English:
The girl does what she feels is better for her future.

(the following is in context)
If a man does not get good grades, in the future he may not be able to bring money home and feed their family.


----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2017)

Try to touch her bewbs  

jk don't do that


----------



## haipro2001 (May 17, 2017)

I finally went to cinema with her. I paid the tickets


----------



## Gon Freecss (May 17, 2017)

I'll bring pizza


----------



## Quantumcat (May 19, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I finally went to cinema with her. I paid the tickets


How was it? Did you have a good time?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 19, 2017)

Did you ever get the compensatory meal after last time? /s


----------



## haipro2001 (May 20, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Did you ever get the compensatory meal after last time? /s


no


----------



## pietempgba (May 20, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I would go over to her house


----------



## Windowlicker (May 20, 2017)

Give her the good ol' in out in out. No seriously, just be yourself.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 24, 2017)

If she want to be friend then +1 because it is always nice plus you seem to not know a lot of girl having friend from both gender is good
if she want more than that well +1 if you found her attractive

but the most important reason to go is that you will get free food 
EDIT : didn't realised there was 9 pages
well i will have a good lecture


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 25, 2017)

How was it??
Did the cinema thing go well? Are you good friends now? More than friends, friends, or less?


----------



## haipro2001 (May 27, 2017)

I'm so sad. She just publicly declared that she have a crush on another dude


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 27, 2017)

It's cool--maybe she has a friend in mind for you? Even if it isn't so, that dude could be lame and may end up making her like you much more than before.

Look on the bright side in this situation. Plus, now you'll be able to (hopefully) be more chilled around her.


----------



## smileyhead (May 27, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I'm so sad. She just publicly declared that she have a crush on another dude


F


----------



## Chary (May 27, 2017)

haipro2001 said:


> I'm so sad. She just publicly declared that she have a crush on another dude


This thread is just a roller coaster of emotions.


----------



## Flocker (May 27, 2017)

Get ready to go balls deep


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2017)

Several times I've forgotten about this thread then seen it resurface.


haipro2001 said:


> I'm so sad. She just publicly declared that she have a crush on another dude


Perhaps she was using you in a jealousy plotline? Or maybe she was interested in you before but isn't now. Or maybe she was like free movie tickets, fuck yeah! Or maybe something else that I haven't thought of. Who the fuck knows?


----------



## LastSurprise (May 28, 2017)

This thread is my favorite manga.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2017)

Ask to see her dildos...


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Ask to see her dildos...


This thread needs to be locked.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2017)

Veho said:


> Dude!_ Free food! _Get your ass over there.


This. If something is free, just grab it. The rest is a bonus.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> This. If something is free, just grab it. The rest is a bonus.


But in the end there was no free food. He bought her movie tickets instead.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> This. If something is free, just grab it. The rest is a bonus.


But what if the food isn't even worth the trip?


----------



## LastSurprise (May 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Ask to see her dildos...


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> But in the end there was no free food. He bought her movie tickets instead.


Should have said he watched the movie already.


hobbledehoy899 said:


> But what if the food isn't even worth the trip?


She must really be a disaster in the kitchen to not be able to cook chinese food properly. If that's the case, at least you walked outside, got fresh hair and moved more muscles than if you stood at home all day long.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> If that's the case, at least you walked outside, got fresh hair and moved more muscles than if you stood at home all day long.


That is true.


LastSurprise said:


> Ah, I see you're a man of culture as well.


Only the finest.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Only the finest.
> View attachment 88297​


Big Mac culture?


----------



## LastSurprise (May 28, 2017)

No but in all seriousness OP, once you enter the girl's house, make way to the parents room and violently flail your flaccid penis to assert dominance and to declare war. If all goes well, the father will trou down as well, leading to a jousting match for the daughters hand in marriage. Once you reign terror upon his love handle, ride your mighty steed to the living quarters of said girl, urinate on her rug and bed, and from there proceed by blowing a load on the outside yard to assure you've truly won the heart of your damsel.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 28, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> Big Mac culture?


*That is in fact the joke!*


----------



## BARNWEY (May 28, 2017)

Go over, hang out, be nice and respectful to her and her family, etc.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> *That is in fact the joke!*


Could have been culture about old man ¯\_( ᐛ )_/¯


----------



## THYPLEX (May 28, 2017)

She wants to play the wistle with you


----------



## Azel (May 28, 2017)

now you need her to find a friend for you. (this should lead to something interesting at least)


----------



## NintendU_the_great (May 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Ask to see her dildos...


*likes*
what if she was planning to make one out of his penis?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 29, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> *likes*
> what if she was planning to make one out of his penis?


You mean like cutting it out, embalming it and adding it to her collection?
Eww... That sounds quite sick.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 29, 2017)

NintendU_the_great said:


> what if she was planning to make one out of his penis?


Ask if I could take out her dildo... 


sarkwalvein said:


> You mean like cutting it out, embalming it and adding it to her collection?
> Eww... That sounds quite sick.


It's merely an innuendo for the cowgirl position.
i hope​


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 29, 2017)

you are all sick fucks. 

OP, just treat it like doing something with your friends.  Just don't assume she wants something more, just be her friend in a normal way and if things happen to go to a romantic direction, then that just happens.

note: never had a girlfriend in a romantic sense.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 29, 2017)

Ev1l0rd said:


> you are all sick fucks.
> 
> OP, just treat it like doing something with your friends.  Just don't assume she wants something more, just be her friend in a normal way and if things happen to go to a romantic direction, then that just happens.
> 
> note: never had a girlfriend in a romantic sense.


You're probably the most likely to get a girlfriend out of anybody in this thread. Speaking as a girl, most of you disgust me.


----------



## Depravo (May 29, 2017)

That's quite enough of that.


----------

